# Famous Seiko Wearers



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just found a few pics online i thought id share, check out what these cool cats are wearing.

Seiko's always been cool.























3 original turtles on Mick Jagger, Queens Brian May and the Eagles Don Felder.

The coolest cat of them all 









Anybody got any pics to share?

Can be from movies or real life.

cheers


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

What Virginia Trioli lacks in fame compared to Brian May, she makes up for in taste in Seikos ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Domo said:


> What Virginia Trioli lacks in fame compared to Brian May, she makes up for in taste in Seikos ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12955445


Thats an interesting choice for her, wonder if she bought it or was given it?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

I guess Arny wore a Seiko in the film Commando.


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Sporting a Seiko M354


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Cobia:
Great post!!! Never knew some of these people wore Seiko.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Cobia:
> Great post!!! Never knew some of these people wore Seiko.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


My pleasure mate, just found a few of these pics while searching for vintage seiko divers, thought id make the thread.
Hope youre well Art.


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Commando... that's a movie I can watch a hundred times and never get bored


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

The great man John Candy RIP wearing an original 150m turtle.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

If I weren't so humble I'd include a photo of myself wearing my original turtle.
Also, that shot of 'James Bond' with his finger on the trigger...shame on that. Definitely not spy material there.
There has to be more Seiko wearers out there somewhere.

Edit
So outside of the James Bond movies, do the characters that wear a particular watch do so as part of their character and wardrobe or are they just wearing their everyday watch? Anybody know how that works?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, a lot of turtles.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Brian May STILL wearing a seiko diver, what a champion, life time Seiko wearer.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Seabee1 said:


> So outside of the James Bond movies, do the characters that wear a particular watch do so as part of their character and wardrobe or are they just wearing their everyday watch? Anybody know how that works?


Arnold Schwarzenegger wore the H558 in multiple different movies in the 80's making me believe it was his personal watch...


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Unknown h558 in Commando.. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

How bout 7-Mary-4?


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

I think we're missing a certain well known (in the Seiko world) astronaut.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BigDuke said:


> How bout 7-Mary-4?
> View attachment 12956843


Good get! Chips!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

abram357 said:


> Wow, a lot of turtles.


Still no Ninja has been seen....

Maybe Ninjas don't wear Seiko watches because the ticking sound is too loud?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nicole Kidman in Dead Calm, looks like an skx.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Great thread. Turtles on black rubber rules ! Keep it comin folks.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Sam Shepard wears a tuna of some sort in Black Hawk Down but I'm not sure which one it is...


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Jay Leno wearing sportura 
Also, I have one 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Sammi Cheng's SBBN product placement in the HK film "Blind Detective" is among my favorite watch appearances in a movie in general


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Terry Schappert.. looks like an SKX...








This is a fun thread..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Some great gets lads, keep em coming! enjoying this thread.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Lerner wearing an SKX pepsi


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seiko in Moonraker


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Billy Bob Thornton in 'Faster'


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Israeli PM Ariel Sharon, Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Cobia, great thread, but...
> 
> ... seriously mate, can you lay of the awesome Willard 6105 material... I'm trying my hardest not to cave and splurge on one right now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody know what movie this is?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Anybody know what movie this is?
> View attachment 12958637


I had no idea but a Google search by image yields the answer: Oliver Platt in _ Bicentennial Man... _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicentennial_Man_(film)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Roger Moore in the 1979 movie Ffolkes wearing a seiko tuna.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> I had no idea but a Google search by image yields the answer: Oliver Platt in _ Bicentennial Man... _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicentennial_Man_(film)


Cheers, ive never tried a google search on pics, i'll have to give it a go, im not very computer minded lol, thanks.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

View attachment 12958679


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

*This website* has some more movies with Seiko.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Adam Savage wearing an skx009

He also talks about his modded seiko


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kriiiss said:


> Adam Savage wearing an skx009
> 
> He also talks about his modded seiko
> 
> ...


Awesome, he has a SKX modded to look like a PO, heh. gotta go a little earlier than the video linked begins though!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> Awesome, he has a SKX modded to look like a PO, heh. gotta go a little earlier than the video linked begins though!


Whoops

Didn't realize I linked to a timestamp haha

Glad he has an skx009 and a modded one as well!


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12955495


Brilliant film and great performance by RR


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Seiko, yeah baby!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Robert Redford wore a Seiko 7A28-7049 in the movie Sneakers.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Nicole Kidman in Dead Calm, looks like an skx.
> 
> View attachment 12957871


It was actually a Citizen Ana-Digi 8946:


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Ponch definitely was a Seiko fan!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko paid for a lot of product placement in some of the James Bond movies

In Moonraker Seiko watches were everywhere including on billboards


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Love it! As a kid, that was one of the best shows ever.






Oh and don't forget about Daisy. 












Cobia said:


> Just found a few pics online i thought id share, check out what these cool cats are wearing.
> 
> The coolest cat of them all
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Roger Moore in the 1979 movie Ffolkes wearing a seiko tuna.
> 
> View attachment 12958667
> 
> ...


LOL

This movie came up in conversation with a friend of mine just this afternoon. I've been trying to track down a copy of this one and "Bear Island" for years.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> LOL
> 
> This movie came up in conversation with a friend of mine just this afternoon. I've been trying to track down a copy of this one and "Bear Island" for years.


Lol, until i found the pics id never even heard of the movie and youve heard about it twice in a day, im interested to see it myself now.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Love it! As a kid, that was one of the best shows ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy!!! how goods she looking!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BigDuke said:


> View attachment 12963241
> 
> Ponch definitely was a Seiko fan!


Great pic! got the turtle on!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

roverguy78 said:


> It was actually a Citizen Ana-Digi 8946:


Good get, youre spot on.
I had this exact watch in high school for a few years, ive still got it but it died, all the digital display leaked, but i thought i was a real cool cat wearing this watch lol


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

roverguy78 said:


> Robert Redford wore a Seiko 7A28-7049 in the movie Sneakers.


Did someone say 7A28-7049


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Seabee1 said:


> Did someone say 7A28-7049
> View attachment 12963979
> 
> View attachment 12963981


That's a great watch. My brother had one issued to him but stupidly gave it back when he left the military.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Love this thread! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I have that too but there's an issue with the bracelet and it sometimes one of the link pin just falls out. Can't bear to live dangerously like that! But it's a great watch. And this is a great thread!!


----------



## Paradroid (Feb 18, 2018)

Ed Harris as Gene Krantz in Apollo 13, with a blue face pogue. Not a great photo but I watched the film the other night and saw it properly in another scene.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Paradroid said:


> Ed Harris as Gene Krantz in Apollo 13, with a blue face pogue. Not a great photo but I watched the film the other night and saw it properly in another scene.


Good get mate.


----------



## Stuey63 (Sep 25, 2017)

Aussies, I saw Virginia Trioli on the TV last night and she was wearing The Watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Stuey63 said:


> Aussies, I saw Virginia Trioli on the TV last night and she was wearing The Watch.


Ive got no idea what this means stuey lol.
Who is she? what TV show? what watch?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Mate, she's on ABC news. There was an earlier post from Domo showing off her Grand Seiko ;-)
Edit - Someone actually tweeted her about it here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477201359616229380


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Mate, she's on ABC news. There was an earlier post from Domo showing off her Grand Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, didnt realise that was her, shes got fine taste in watches.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Another of Virginia Trioli









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

is she endorsed by the brand ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bump for the guys starting the new thread


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

John Candy. 

He wears a Turtle in Vacation and (I believe) an Arnie in The Great Outdoors. 

Also, FWIW, he wears a Rolex in Uncle Buck.


----------



## Stuey63 (Sep 25, 2017)

For Perth guys, I'm pretty sure the main newsreader James McHale from ABC News wears an SKX on a Bond nato (the grey and black Bond).


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

This isn't a Seiko but I was watching "The Coronation" on the ABC (a documentary about the ceremony and crown jewels) and was surprised to see the crown jeweller wearing a Casio EFR-550D-1AV


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

"This isn't a Seiko" and that's when you should have deleted your post......ughhhh


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool thread showing Seiko on the wrist!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

While not a Seiko, it is interesting to see the crown jeweler wearing this Casio.



Domo said:


> This isn't a Seiko but I was watching "The Coronation" on the ABC (a documentary about the ceremony and crown jewels) and was surprised to see the crown jeweller wearing a Casio EFR-550D-1AV
> 
> View attachment 13151839
> 
> ...


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

"While not a Seiko" and that's when you should have deleted your post....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Domo said:


> This isn't a Seiko but I was watching "The Coronation" on the ABC (a documentary about the ceremony and crown jewels) and was surprised to see the crown jeweller wearing a Casio EFR-550D-1AV
> 
> View attachment 13151839
> 
> ...


Id have thought he'd be in a tudor or rolex.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

WatchEnthusiast said:


> While not a Seiko, it is interesting to see the crown jeweler wearing this Casio.


Agree, very interesting, its not a watch id have picked him to be wearing but its cool to see.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Agree, very interesting, its not a watch id have picked him to be wearing but its cool to see.


I DO like a good Casio but yeah I would have thought it would be either vintage or very expensive. When you're one of only two people to touch the crown I thought you wouldn't want to accidentally rub Casio on it...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Domo said:


> I DO like a good Casio but yeah I would have thought it would be either vintage or very expensive. When you're one of only two people to touch the crown I thought you wouldn't want to accidentally rub Casio on it...


You seen these special edition Tudors for the Queens police?

Very regal and specially numbered for the royal police.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You seen these special edition Tudors for the Queens police?
> 
> Very regal and specially numbered for the royal police.
> 
> View attachment 13154095


And it's the ETA version. Another reason why I love mine so much.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

not necessarily famous, but i was watching Toys That Made Us, the Star Trek episode. 8.5 minutes from the end, as this guy is holding a Spock toy, i noticed this:









Seiko 5 small military


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I was watching youtube videos and saw some guy wearing a Seiko.

Edit: yes, that was sarcasm.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> I was watching youtube videos and saw some guy wearing a Seiko.
> 
> Edit: yes, that was sarcasm.


would you start a whole new thread for seeing a random Seiko 5 on netflix? =)


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I was in a museum today looking at a book in the gift shop and found this shot from the mid 60s of Peruvian surfing legend Felipe Pomar wearing what appears to be a 62MAS.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

This seems to be a recurring thread...

http://watchesinmovies.info

That should help you. The only actor that I respect for wearing watches, wore them on purpose. That's Jerry Seinfeld, who wore Breitlings, on and off set, and demanded to wear them, in his show, because he loved them. I respect Seinfeld for that. He also is responsible for the macintosh in the background, all the superman paraphernalia that pops up all over the place.

Most actors are just schmucks that are paid to wear something they hate. I value the exceptions. There aren't many. Aside from Seinfeld, I actually can't think of any that are alive.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> This seems to be a recurring thread...
> 
> http://watchesinmovies.info
> 
> ...


He always had terrible taste, white sneakers, Breitlings, superman,unfunny jokes, terrible taste in clothes and definitely the least funniest on his show.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Cobia said:


> He always had terrible taste, white sneakers, Breitlings, superman,unfunny jokes, terrible taste in clothes and definitely the least funniest on his show.


Zing!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mikksteel said:


> I was in a museum today looking at a book in the gift shop and found this shot from the mid 60s of Peruvian surfing legend Felipe Pomar wearing what appears to be a 62MAS.


That's an awesome catch! Felipe is underrated in the surf world, though I think most have heard about him actually riding a tsunami that hit Peru. Pretty harrowing tale.

Felipe Pomar: On winning world titles, riding tsunami, and surfing until 100 | Talking Heads | Swellnet


----------



## heem6 (Sep 27, 2017)

Robert Downey Jr, who I used to like, gave a video interview with GQ on his watch collection. It was clear he really didn't know much about them except what they cost. He showed one watch, which he didn't initially like because he thought it was cheap. It was a gift from his wife, and he said he asked her, "What is this? A SEIKO?! Did you not realize it was my birthday?" And another that he supposedly "found" which he didn't think much of until he found out it cost like $90,000.

On the other hand, John Mayer, who I didn't care much for, did an interview about his watches and he spoke intelligently and obviously knew something about them, and had vintage watches which weren't necessarily about the money but had a "cool" factor that he liked. Would much rather have a beer with him and talk watches than with RDJ.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

heem6 said:


> Robert Downey Jr, who I used to like, gave a video interview with GQ on his watch collection. It was clear he really didn't know much about them except what they cost. He showed one watch, which he didn't initially like because he thought it was cheap. It was a gift from his wife, and he said he asked her, "What is this? A SEIKO?! Did you not realize it was my birthday?" And another that he supposedly "found" which he didn't think much of until he found out it cost like $90,000.
> 
> On the other hand, John Mayer, who I didn't care much for, did an interview about his watches and he spoke intelligently and obviously knew something about them, and had vintage watches which weren't necessarily about the money but had a "cool" factor that he liked. Would much rather have a beer with him and talk watches than with RDJ.


You didn't think that Robert Downey Jr. was doing a bit? I thought I was catching a lot of sarcasm/irony in that video. Thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I think it was pretty clear he was doing a bit....


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Munchie said:


> Zing!


I guess it comes down to the fact that you're not a fan of 'Comedians in Cars, Getting Coffee,' then? Oh well. Some people expect too much. I like sneakers, superman, and the cars he picks on his new show, too. Still rocking Breitlings. I guess they're in that little grey area, right? You can't really call him a snob, because it's not a Rolex or a Patek, but you're still pissed that you're rocking Seikos while he's a got a box of $5k watches to choose from?

Meh. Whatever. I didn't ask that you like all of his very reasonable choices in living his life well. I just said he was honest about it, and that being the case, what he's wearing on the show is a reflection of character. I know. That doesn't sell well, today.

LOL @ Munchie


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> I guess it comes down to the fact that you're not a fan of 'Comedians in Cars, Getting Coffee,' then? Oh well. Some people expect too much. I like sneakers, superman, and the cars he picks on his new show, too. Still rocking Breitlings. I guess they're in that little grey area, right? You can't really call him a snob, because it's not a Rolex or a Patek, but you're still pissed that you're rocking Seikos while he's a got a box of $5k watches to choose from?
> 
> Meh. Whatever. I didn't ask that you like all of his very reasonable choices in living his life well. I just said he was honest about it, and that being the case, what he's wearing on the show is a reflection of character. I know. That doesn't sell well, today.
> 
> LOL @ Munchie


LOL! ok if you say so.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> LOL! ok if you say so.


I say so. One of the things naysayers don't understand, when they praise Kramer, George, etc, as being 'funnier,' is that Seinfeld wrote their lines. Much like Andy Griffith, letting Don Knotts have a lot of the funny lines, he was willing to share the spotlight, so long as the result was funny. That's all he cared about. He already was a stand-up success. In the show, he spread around the good lines pretty liberally. This is why some of you have claimed 'he's not funny.'

That's a characteristic he shares with Adam Sandler. Sandler also shares the spotlight, on purpose. But he doesn't care about watches, so I didn't bring him up, though I respect him just as much as a comedian.

This whole concept, I find offensive, what watch were you paid to wear, unless you WERE NOT PAID to wear it. Then, I respect it.

You clearly have the opposite argument. So, fine. Tell me, what is the value, the thrill, of seeing some piece strapped onto someone who couldn't care less what you ask them to wear, do, or say?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> I say so. One of the things naysayers don't understand, when they praise Kramer, George, etc, as being 'funnier,' is that Seinfeld wrote their lines. Much like Andy Griffith, letting Don Knotts have a lot of the funny lines, he was willing to share the spotlight, so long as the result was funny. That's all he cared about. He already was a stand-up success. In the show, he spread around the good lines pretty liberally. This is why some of you have claimed 'he's not funny.'
> 
> That's a characteristic he shares with Adam Sandler. Sandler also shares the spotlight, on purpose. But he doesn't care about watches, so I didn't bring him up, though I respect him just as much as a comedian.
> 
> ...


Carry on, i needed a good giggle lol..


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Fellas, life's too short for this sort of guff! Besides, forget Seinfeld, the _real_ question is... which wrist watch does Larry David wear?

Given that he apparently drives a Prius despite being loaded, I wouldn't be too surprised to find him wearing a Seiko 5 or something :-d


----------



## Stuey63 (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe some people don't go on forums looking for an argument.

My Seinfeld regret; I was in NYC a couple of years ago staying at the Beacon Hotel on Broadway and he had a show at the Beacon Theatre (attached to the hotel) the day after I left. Bummer....would've loved to see him in his city.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> I guess it comes down to the fact that you're not a fan of 'Comedians in Cars, Getting Coffee,' then? Oh well. Some people expect too much. I like sneakers, superman, and the cars he picks on his new show, too. Still rocking Breitlings. I guess they're in that little grey area, right? You can't really call him a snob, because it's not a Rolex or a Patek, but you're still pissed that you're rocking Seikos while he's a got a box of $5k watches to choose from?
> 
> Meh. Whatever. I didn't ask that you like all of his very reasonable choices in living his life well. I just said he was honest about it, and that being the case, what he's wearing on the show is a reflection of character. I know. That doesn't sell well, today.
> 
> LOL @ Munchie


You got all that from "Zing" ?


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

*"Originally Posted by Trailhead23"*

_I say so. One of the things naysayers don't understand, when they praise Kramer, George, etc, as being 'funnier,' is that Seinfeld wrote their lines. Much like Andy Griffith, letting Don Knotts have a lot of the funny lines, he was willing to share the spotlight, so long as the result was funny. That's all he cared about. He already was a stand-up success. In the show, he spread around the good lines pretty liberally. This is why some of you have claimed 'he's not funny.'

That's a characteristic he shares with Adam Sandler. Sandler also shares the spotlight, on purpose. But he doesn't care about watches, so I didn't bring him up, though I respect him just as much as a comedian.

This whole concept, I find offensive, what watch were you paid to wear, unless you WERE NOT PAID to wear it. Then, I respect it.

You clearly have the opposite argument. So, fine. Tell me, what is the value, the thrill, of seeing some piece strapped onto someone who couldn't care less what you ask them to wear, do, or say?
_





Jerry is that you? don't be shy mate https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/any-celebrities-forum-4719019.html


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Drew , for all northern hemisphere people he is from ' Rugby Kick and Chase ' a rugby show played weekly on Foxtel here in Australia Drew is an interviewer , doing an interview of 2 Wallabies after a test match against Wales .

62Mas by the look's or GS ? .

Beanerds.

ps., this was a really funny question .


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks Cobia |> , we are on the same page , funny question tho ,, ha ha ha . Tomorrow is another Rugby test . 2nd of 3 .

Beanerds .


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

beanerds said:


> Thanks Cobia |> , we are on the same page , funny question tho ,, ha ha ha . Tomorrow is another Rugby test . 2nd of 3 .
> 
> Beanerds .


Hopefully we can get up brother.

I was in the Sydney seiko boutique a year back and Steve Moore walked into collect a man of the match watch which was a landmaster, had a good chat to him, really nice fellow.

Should be a good test tomorrow mate, i'll be watching.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hopefully we can get up brother.
> 
> I was in the Sydney seiko boutique a year back and Steve Moore walked into collect a man of the match watch which was a landmaster, had a good chat to him, really nice fellow.
> 
> Should be a good test tomorrow mate, i'll be watching.


Steven Moore !! One of the best #2's in the world , We love and respect that man ,, Seiko wearer ? , or lover by the sounds of it .

Beanerds.

ps. picking up his ' Presage ' like all the Wallabies got hope they all wear them with pride , cool bananas .


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

beanerds said:


> Drew , for all northern hemisphere people he is from ' Rugby Kick and Chase ' a rugby show played weekly on Foxtel here in Australia Drew is an interviewer , doing an interview of 2 Wallabies after a test match against Wales .
> 
> 62Mas by the look's or GS ? .
> 
> ...


I'm calling Rolex Sub on this one. Don't know any Seikos that look quite like that.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm calling Rolex Sub on this one. Don't know any Seikos that look quite like that.


Yeah i dont think its a seiko.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

beanerds said:


> Steven Moore !! One of the best #2's in the world , We love and respect that man ,, Seiko wearer ? , or lover by the sounds of it .
> 
> Beanerds.
> 
> ps. picking up his ' Presage ' like all the Wallabies got hope they all wear them with pride , cool bananas .


Seiko sponsor the wallabies and give away man of the match watches for tests in Oz, so id say a few of the lads have them.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Yeah i dont think its a seiko.


It's not a Rolex. Rolex never produced that dial logo; fuzzy as it is, it's not a Rolex logo. The band is pure seiko, if that helps.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

I wonder will the Irish team get a Seiko if they win today's test?

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tokeisukeii said:


> I wonder will the Irish team get a Seiko if they win today's test?
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


No they get invictas


----------



## sjbrook (Jul 30, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Michael Lerner wearing an SKX pepsi
> View attachment 12958247


 Nah. Based on the crown position and what looks like a large but possibly empty pip I would say a 7548.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RIP to an American legend.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

You posted both of those on the first page Cobia haha. I think if we need to start reposting the same people the thread's probably done.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> You posted both of those on the first page Cobia haha. I think if we need to start reposting the same people the thread's probably done.


Different pics of the watches.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Funny thing about the Schwarkopf pictures is that he his wearing two watches.
He swaps them from one wrist to the other.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

westy64 said:


> Funny thing about the Schwarkopf pictures is that he his wearing two watches.
> He swaps them from one wrist to the other.


Maybe he doesn't like wearing a single GMT watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

westy64 said:


> Funny thing about the Schwarkopf pictures is that he his wearing two watches.
> He swaps them from one wrist to the other.


Different timezones?

Wonder if somebody gave him a GMT back in the day he would have stopped wearing two?

I love the look on his face in picture number 2, thats a good stare down.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

One was always set to washington dc time, i believe


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic shots! Especially as an enormous fan of the vintage Seikos! Finally added an orange dialed seiko h558 to my “arnie” collection!


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

yall have too good of vision to be seeing exact models!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok so I just spotted this one lol, I'm fairly sure it is this watch despite the terrible quality. If any of you remember the Outhere Brothers (early nineties American group but they were more popular in the UK) I have just noticed that in their video for Boom Boom Boom one of them is wearing what I believe to be the Seiko H556-5029. Go to 13-14 seconds and pause.






Photo of the watch:


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

clyde_frog said:


> Ok so I just spotted this one lol, I'm fairly sure it is this watch despite the terrible quality. If any of you remember the Outhere Brothers (early nineties American group but they were more popular in the UK) I have just noticed that in their video for Boom Boom Boom one of them is wearing what I believe to be the Seiko H556-5029. Go to 13-14 seconds and pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, wow, sharp eye, man! I also haven't heard this song in years haha

Thanks for the blast from the past.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Ottovonn said:


> Damn, wow, sharp eye, man! I also haven't heard this song in years haha
> 
> Thanks for the blast from the past.


Haha well I saw it and thought hmm that looks like an Arnie Seiko but not the usual one, so I just googled images of the watch and found that one, looks like it's got to be it.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12955495


Really like this one - wonder why!!!;-)


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Henry Golding who is now famous for the "Crazy Rich Asians" movie, wore a Pepsi (SKX?) when he did the travel TV series "Welcome to the Railworld Japan"..
Judging by how worn the bezel is, could be an early SKX or a predecessor vintage 7002 piece.. nice.. b-)







Disclaimer: Image found on the web, not my own..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

L84AD8 said:


> Henry Golding who is now famous for the "Crazy Rich Asians" movie, wore a Pepsi (SKX?) when he did the travel TV series "Welcome to the Railworld Japan"..
> Judging by how worn the bezel is, could be an early SKX or a predecessor vintage 7002 piece.. nice.. b-)
> View attachment 13533017
> 
> Disclaimer: Image found on the web, not my own..


Great observation mate, good get.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Unfortunately he did a recent video with GQ about his watches, and he only highlight's the Tudor Black Bay, vintage Omega Seamaster, and Cartier Santos, but glad to know he's "one of us"!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Unfortunately he did a recent video with GQ about his watches, and he only highlight's the Tudor Black Bay, vintage Omega Seamaster, and Cartier Santos, but glad to know he's "one of us"!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Great observation mate, good get.


Cheers mate.. love this fun thread.. b-)



ahonobaka said:


> ^Unfortunately he did a recent video with GQ about his watches, and he only highlight's the Tudor Black Bay, vintage Omega Seamaster, and Cartier Santos, but glad to know he's "one of us"!


Yeah, watched it the other night, was a bit disappointed too.. but then you know what, it's GQ, I don't think HG would swing all that well mentioning Seiko.. I mean..
HG: So this is my watch collection, first we have the Seiko....
GQ: Sei-what?!?! wait.. think we've got the wrong guy here... :roll:
HG: wait wait.. I've also this collection of "cartier"... Tudor, you know the "Rolex" related company..
GQ: oh right! now we're talking...

:-d


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

How did I miss this thread, Cobia? It's golden.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Read recently that Jonathan Lapaglia from Australian survivor is a vintage Seiko nut and wears a Turtle. He claims it's his favourite possession. No pics sorry.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ANZAC56 said:


> Read recently that Jonathan Lapaglia from Australian survivor is a vintage Seiko nut and wears a Turtle. He claims it's his favourite possession. No pics sorry.


Good get bro, ive noticed that many times, he changes up the straps too or he maybe has a few.
Ive been trying to tell if its a reissue or vintage?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> How did I miss this thread, Cobia? It's golden.


Thanks bro! im expecting an entry from you soon


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ANZAC56 said:


> Read recently that Jonathan Lapaglia from Australian survivor is a vintage Seiko nut and wears a Turtle. He claims it's his favourite possession. No pics sorry.


I've noticed his turtle.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Its confirmed, he's definitely a full blown Seiko nut, probably even more than us... here is a post from his twitter feed:

View attachment 13538383


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772638098387668996


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I've noticed his turtle.


He wears a turtle every episode, also wore it last year, i think he might have more than one.

So distinct on him too, can see that turtle case from a long way away.

Can see hes no posour, he could afford any watch but wears a turtle because he loves it, thats cool imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Its confirmed, he's definitely a full blown Seiko nut, probably even more than us... here is a post from his twitter feed:
> 
> View attachment 13538383
> 
> ...


Super cool, rebuilds his own seiko vintage divers! im now a fan of his lol.
Thanks bro, youve answered the question.

The mans obviously got great taste and style and isnt a Rolex and luxury Sheep as so many are in the entertainment business.

Confident enough in himself to wear something he loves instead of a status symbol, thats what cools about.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Super cool, rebuilds his own seiko vintage divers! im now a fan of his lol.
> Thanks bro, youve answered the question.
> 
> The mans obviously got great taste and style and isnt a Rolex and luxury Sheep as so many are in the entertainment business.
> ...


Haha I felt the same thing - I've never watched Survivor before but after reading that tweet I was _slightly_ tempted, until I remembered that I can always just come here for my Seiko fix so there's no need to watch crappy TV :-d


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Super nice thread. Honestly many people I didn't know, but interesting to see the tastes and some non-Rolex classy material ;-)


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thanks bro! im expecting an entry from you soon


Challenge accepted!

Don't think we've had this one yet, Dan Akroyd's digital 'Voice Note' Seiko from 'Ghostbusters'.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> Don't think we've had this one yet, Dan Akroyd's digital 'Voice Note' Seiko from 'Ghostbusters'.
> 
> View attachment 13538425


BOOM!!! great get Bretto, i knew youd not let me down mate, thats a pretty cool seiko, great movie.
Pity the remake was so bad, saw it on tv not long ago, struggled to get through the first half an hour.
Good get bro.

A CHALLENGE for anybody reading this thread , find a Seiko wearer not in this thread and submit your entry.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

You know when you've made an Aussie genuinely happy when he puts an 'O' on the end of your name. :-!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HmJ_FR said:


> Super nice thread. Honestly many people I didn't know, but interesting to see the tastes and some non-Rolex classy material ;-)


Wheres your entry brother HmJ ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> You know when you've made an Aussie genuinely happy when he puts an 'O' on the end of your name. :-!


LOL! funny you picked that up, dont people call you Bretto in London?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

No, it's not my real name! It's a Roger Moore character from a cheesy 70's TV series called 'The Persuaders' (which I love).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> No, it's not my real name! It's a Roger Moore character from a cheesy 70's TV series called 'The Persuaders' (which I love).


Aaah ok, but its Bretto from here on in, theres no Bretts in Australia, only Bretto's lol


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Cobia said:


> Aaah ok, but its Bretto from here on in, theres no Bretts in Australia, only Bretto's lol


In England we do love shortening names or using nicknames - especially the upper classes who often continue to wear a weird name given at school like: Bunty. But I reckon Lord Brett Sinclair would either be just Sinclair, or addressed as an acronym: LBS with possibly a vowel added to the initials: LoBS or turned into: Lobster

I am another who remembers the Pretenders - for some reason associated with early 1970's when I was off school sick - but occasionally watch re-runs.
I think Moore played it well - it was his persona ever after


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Wheres your entry brother HmJ ?


Sorry but my knowledge on this topic was limited to the Martin Sheen legendary Turtle in Apocalypse Now, and the similar Robert Redford watch in All is Lost 😅


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HmJ_FR said:


> Sorry but my knowledge on this topic was limited to the Martin Sheen legendary Turtle in Apocalypse Now, and the similar Robert Redford watch in All is Lost &#55357;&#56837;


Ok but in 6 months i expect an entry


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Simon said:


> In England we do love shortening names or using nicknames - especially the upper classes who often continue to wear a weird name given at school like: Bunty. But I reckon Lord Brett Sinclair would either be just Sinclair, or addressed as an acronym: LBS with possibly a vowel added to the initials: LoBS or turned into: Lobster
> 
> I am another who remembers the Pretenders - for some reason associated with early 1970's when I was off school sick - but occasionally watch re-runs.
> I think Moore played it well - it was his persona ever after


Simo nice of you to post, are you a Simo?

I actually thought Lord Brett was either a real lord lol or he was just having a laugh, id no idea it was a bond character lol


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Cobia said:


> Simo nice of you to post, are you a Simo?
> 
> I actually thought Lord Brett was either a real lord lol or he was just having a laugh, id no idea it was a bond character lol


hah, no, I'm a priest - so its either Father, or Rev, or Si or just Oi You


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Simon said:


> hah, no, I'm a priest - so its either Father, or Rev, or Si or just Oi You


Bless me father for i have sinned........its been 25 years since my last confession, have you got a month ? 

I grew up in a Marist Brother run boarding school, so i was raised by priests for many years.

I respect the sacrifices you make.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Cobia said:


> Bless me father for i have sinned........its been 25 years since my last confession, have you got a month ?
> 
> I grew up in a Marist Brother run boarding school, so i was raised by priests for many years.
> 
> I respect the sacrifices you make.


Well, we all need blessing and we all need forgiving - I'm so grateful both are freely available
(better not start preaching or the mods will intervene - I know the rules here)

I'm a Church of England Priest - that means we make less sacrifices than RC priests and can marry  
It's my wife who made the sacrifice

25 years since last confession???? You wouldnt leave a SKX that long without service 

When I was training at seminary 3 decades ago, I went several times each week to visit a pal who was a Swiss watchmaker
- working at his bench, servicing wonderful watches. I was enthralled and it really fuelled a love for watches. He himself then
left watchmaking and became a priest


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Just spent way too much time on Henry Golding's instagram LOL:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BDUs9nenkqo/


__
http://instagr.am/p/-fhNOSHkvF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/wQW3EKHkmR/


__
http://instagr.am/p/tR-tJZnknj/

There are more, but I'll spare you all the dude pics because four is enough haha


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

ANZAC56 said:


> Read recently that Jonathan Lapaglia from Australian survivor is a vintage Seiko nut and wears a Turtle. He claims it's his favourite possession. No pics sorry.


I can agree that my vintage Seikos are my favorite in my collection, hands down.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

khd said:


> Its confirmed, he's definitely a full blown Seiko nut, probably even more than us... here is a post from his twitter feed:
> 
> View attachment 13538383
> 
> ...


He's also a trained doctor, he followed his brother into acting after working in a hospital emergency room.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm reading a book about Eddie Aikau and several of the pictures show him wearing a watch, so naturally I was trying to figure out what he was wearing.

This is probably the last photo of him before he disappeared trying to save the crew of the Hōkūleʻa after it capsized during a storm. It looks like a Seiko 6105 with a bleached bezel (or a glare from the sun in the photo).









There's another picture of him wearing a white dialed watch and I have no clue what it would have been. White dial and bracelet, but I can't find a good picture online.

This was in the mid 70's.









BTW, for those not familiar with Eddie, he was a Hawaiian waterman, big wave surfer and the first North Shore lifeguard at Waimea Bay. He is credited with saving over 500 lives during his short career.


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Jan 12, 2012)

17 pages and no one mentioned Flash Gordon?


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

loki_the_bubba said:


> 17 pages and no one mentioned Flash Gordon?
> 
> View attachment 14051967


First time I've seen this photo, when was the show? 80's?

shudda googled first, made in 2007, but shown only in the UK and Canada. so did he wear the Pogue all of the time?


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Jan 12, 2012)

Seabee1 said:


> First time I've seen this photo, when was the show? 80's?
> 
> shudda googled first, made in 2007, but shown only in the UK and Canada. so did he wear the Pogue all of the time?


It's the 1980 movie, not the later TV show. Looking at photos it seems like he loses it pretty early in the film. All the later fight scenes have no watch.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080745/


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabee1 said:


> First time I've seen this photo, when was the show? 80's?
> 
> shudda googled first, made in 2007, but shown only in the UK and Canada. so did he wear the Pogue all of the time?


This is from the movie in the late 70's, I believe.


----------



## johnnylarue (Feb 11, 2017)

loki_the_bubba said:


> 17 pages and no one mentioned Flash Gordon?
> 
> View attachment 14051967


Whoa! Mind blown. Now, which of the Pogue variations is it? This is important to determine so that we can henceforth correctly refer to that model by its proper name, the Seiko Gordon.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

rfortson said:


> This is from the movie in the late 70's, I believe.


well now I'm totally confused


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

As it turns out, released in 1980 so yup, 80's and yup, late 70's. So technically it could be any 6139 gold but most likely a very late production. According to *imbd* it was filmed in the UK from August 79 to December 79. So I guess any late model 6002 would be the Flash Gordon (or the Sam Jones)


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Seabee1 said:


> As it turns out, released in 1980 so yup, 80's and yup, late 70's. So technically it could be any 6139 gold but most likely a very late production. According to *imbd* it was filmed in the UK from August 79 to December 79. So I guess any late model 6002 would be the Flash Gordon (or the Sam Jones)


Jeez, I wish my mother bought one of these for my 18th birthday in November 1978, although I did ask for a diver, a couple of my teachers had these when I was at High school. And one of my first bosses had a blue dial version of the watch.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> Jeez, I wish my mother bought one of these for my 18th birthday in November 1978, although I did ask for a diver, a couple of my teachers had these when I was at High school. And one of my first bosses had a blue dial version of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


It's never too late, I have a 1973 6005 pogue and a 1971 6005 blue. They're out there


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabee1 said:


> well now I'm totally confused


You're welcome.

Just doing what I do best. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Jeez, I wish my mother bought one of these for my 18th birthday in November 1978, although I did ask for a diver, a couple of my teachers had these when I was at High school. And one of my first bosses had a blue dial version of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


I was in the same boat in 1977. All the cool kids had Seiko chronographs but they were expensive. My parents bought me a Hamilton chronograph for graduation but I was a little disappointed (being a little snot when I was a kid). I was also interested in LED watches and they were starting to drop in price. The Hamilton didn't run well but to be fair I probably didn't take proper care of it. A watchmaker wanted $50 or more to service it and I was too cheap to pay it. Later, it was stolen.

30+ years later, I started wondering about that watch and found a picture of it. Then I tracked one down and have been enjoying it. Oh, and I now have several 6139s and 6138s. They are all cool watches.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I went through the same phase. I liked the LED watches and got one cheap in 79. It was useless to read the time outside in daylight. All the cool kids had those Seikos. My best mate fueled me up when we were riding our bikes to school in early 1978. He had a brand new 6309 on his wrist he had bought with money from his part time job. I was further inflamed to see my science teacher had replaced his old 6105 with a new 6309.

Those were the days. I will content myself with this.










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Joe Rogan SBGA231


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> Don't think we've had this one yet, Dan Akroyd's digital 'Voice Note' Seiko from 'Ghostbusters'.
> 
> View attachment 13538425


Great catch!!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Saw this in another thread a long time ago.......Blind Detective


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

johnnylarue said:


> Whoa! Mind blown. Now, which of the Pogue variations is it? This is important to determine so that we can henceforth correctly refer to that model by its proper name, the Seiko Gordon.


"True" Gordon


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Adam Savage wearing an SKX009


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14941365
> 
> 
> Adam Savage wearing an SKX009






 in this video he mentions his Seiko and the Seiko modding community


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Joe Rogan


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14975141
> 
> 
> Joe Rogan


haha, i saw that. can't specifically tell though.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14975141
> 
> 
> Joe Rogan


Captain Willard reissue is my guess. Saw this last night and was trying to get a closer look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Dav25 said:


> Captain Willard reissue is my guess. Saw this last night and was trying to get a closer look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so to.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Man who lives in my road


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

casper461 said:


> View attachment 14975695
> 
> 
> Man who lives in my road


Nice! a sumo in the wild, rare where i come from.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dav25 said:


> Captain Willard reissue is my guess. Saw this last night and was trying to get a closer look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are right mate.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

casper461 said:


> View attachment 14975695
> 
> 
> Man who lives in my road


Jeff McMahon! Please say hi to him from me, he's a really captivating guy!


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> Sammi Cheng's SBBN product placement in the HK film "Blind Detective" is among my favorite watch appearances in a movie in general
> View attachment 12958011
> 
> View attachment 12958015


Awesome! Rocking that Tuna like a boss. She gives me the feels.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Jeff McMahon! Please say hi to him from me, he's a really captivating guy!


It is too, only just noticed.
He can never make his mind up on his watches, serial flipper lol


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Jeff McMahon! Please say hi to him from me, he's a really captivating guy!


Yes, for the majority, his channel is under the radar but it's good stuff. Great guy.


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 17, 2008)

Jason Bateman back in the day


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Li Ka Shing


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

DoubleTap said:


> Jason Bateman back in the day


Jason Bateman is a WIS, he owns a nice selection of Rolex as well.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Ken Okuyama wearing a Seiko Tuna.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Aryton Senna


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

Top to bottom: Shinzo Abe (Japanese PM), James May (TV host), Steve Jobs


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Leonard Bernstein:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBrisqUnkAl/

Seems like all the heavy hitters were wearing the 6309 around this time, so cool to see


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Yours truly...









I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a few pics of Stephan Berwick

He is a actor, writer, martial artist and film maker. He acted in a bunch of those old 1970's and 1980's Kung Fu movies.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephan_Berwick

He is also lives in my state. he is a regular to Little Treasury Jewelers. A true watch fan that loves Grand Seiko watches

Here are a few pics showing him at Grand Seiko for a tour and wearing one of his GS

A truly nice guy


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nimzotech said:


> Yours truly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You famous Nimzo?


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

World famous


I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## twall3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seen mentioned on another forum. Carl Reiner and a 6139.


----------



## whats_shakin (Apr 26, 2020)

Not sure if this counts, but a yellow Seiko 6139 is seen on the wrist of an extra in the original Star Wars from the behind the scenes footage.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mainspring13 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger wore the H558 in multiple different movies in the 80's making me believe it was his personal watch...


Yeah who's going to tell Arnie otherwise? He wore it in Raw Deal, Commando, Predator, Running Man... anything else?


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

John Holmes wears a Seiko quartz moon phase chronograph with a pearl white dial in his 1987 movie The Devil in Mr. Holmes.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

As i was saying, all the cool cats wear seiko.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The Clash's Mick Jones, here on the cover of the first Big Audio Dynamite album, wearing a 7548?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cobia said:


> As i was saying, all the cool cats wear seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15359063


He wore that exclusively until the day he died. I have seen pictures of an interview he did on the morning he died and he was wearing it.

He gifted a Universal Geneve on leather strap to a friend in the late 60's. Not sure when he got the Seiko. I suspect that he bought it in Hong Kong.

A friend of mine used to buy all his Seikos there in the 70's

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> He wore that exclusively until the day he died. I have seen pictures of an interview he did on the morning he died and he was wearing it.
> 
> He gifted a Universal Geneve on leather strap to a friend in the late 60's. Not sure when he got the Seiko. I suspect that he bought it in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


Nice info bro thanks for that, very interesting, never knew that.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> The Clash's Mick Jones, here on the cover of the first Big Audio Dynamite album, wearing a 7548?
> View attachment 15359219


Good get bro!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Roger Moore with his golden tuna again, this time as James Bond in For Your Eyes Only.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> Roger Moore with his golden tuna again, this time as James Bond in For Your Eyes Only.
> 
> View attachment 15366691


Nice one bro, dont think that pics in here, good get.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I just noticed Eddie Aikau (on page 9). Awesome stuff, but it interesting that there is a Eddie Aikau LE Tag Aquaracer.

Oh well, great thread!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Joll71 said:


> Roger Moore with his golden tuna again, this time as James Bond in For Your Eyes Only.
> 
> View attachment 15366691


My favourite Bond movie.

Everyone was wearing Seiko in that movie, the navy guy smoking on the deck of the British spy ship at the start was wearing the same Seiko Roger Moore wore in the Spy who Loved Me. I suspect that the props department kept the Seikos from previous movies.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The brilliant Tobias Wolff, one of America's greatest writers, sporting a pepsi 7548


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Aidan Gallagher


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Don't know if he's been mentioned, but Ed Harris wears a 6309 7040 in the film Abyss.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Also Novak Djokovic is an ambassador for Seiko


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

whats_shakin said:


> Not sure if this counts, but a yellow Seiko 6139 is seen on the wrist of an extra in the original Star Wars from the behind the scenes footage.
> 
> View attachment 15357804


Very cool! Definitely Return of the Jedi and the actor was _possibly_ Richard Bonehill.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Louis Theroux: Miami Mega Jail

What is it? Looks like an SKX case.


----------



## twall3 (Jan 28, 2013)

My guess is a 7n36-6a49…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Good guess imo. I reckon that's the one.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Christian Bale - American Psycho 
Seiko 5


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Christian Bale - American Psycho
> Seiko 5
> 
> View attachment 16229291


It was supposed to be a Rolex Datejust in the movie, and Rolex refused to let the watch be shown in a negative way so they picked the Seiko because of its resemblance to the Rolex.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Shame, rolex seems like the perfect choice for that kind of guy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Also Novak Djokovic is an ambassador for Seiko
> View attachment 15852699


Apparently, not anymore


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Chef Chris Morocco from Bon Appétit rocking an SRPE55. He also frequently wears a white GWM5610


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Shame, rolex seems like the perfect choice for that kind of guy.


Most of these players don't give a c..p about watches ; it's all about the money


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Pete26 said:


> It was supposed to be a Rolex Datejust in the movie, and Rolex refused to let the watch be shown in a negative way so they picked the Seiko because of its resemblance to the Rolex.


Rolex refused to supply you mean. And the producers refused to buy. There’s nothing stopping a filmmaker putting a Rolex on an actors wrist.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Too bad Rolex didn’t want to supply the watch. I bet you that Rolex would’ve supplied it if he were James Bond.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

hoss said:


> Too bad Rolex didn’t want to supply the watch. I bet you that Rolex would’ve supplied it if he were James Bond.



If James Bond was some guy who went around chopping up women instead of a government agent shooting bad guys, no probably not. And Rolex never supplied James Bond a watch anyway so...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Rolex refused to supply you mean. And the producers refused to buy. There’s nothing stopping a filmmaker putting a Rolex on an actors wrist.


I think that's exactly what happened. It's been long surmised that Patrick Bateman wears a Rolex just as in the novel, and in fact there are stills of him wearing one, but obviously Rolex got wind of it and refused to supply a watch, they may even have threatened to sue but not sure.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Domo said:


> This isn't a Seiko but I was watching "The Coronation" on the ABC (a documentary about the ceremony and crown jewels) and was surprised to see the crown jeweller wearing a Casio EFR-550D-1AV
> 
> View attachment 13151839
> 
> ...


That's really interesting, I don't know if it's the same guy but we saw a staffer wearing a Casio having coffee with another member of the staff at Buckingham Palace when we there in 2017.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Trailhead23 said:


> It's not a Rolex. Rolex never produced that dial logo; fuzzy as it is, it's not a Rolex logo. The band is pure seiko, if that helps.


A Grand Seiko diver maybe?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Jeez, I wish my mother bought one of these for my 18th birthday in November 1978, although I did ask for a diver, a couple of my teachers had these when I was at High school. And one of my first bosses had a blue dial version of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


This is a link to the watch my mother gave me for my 18th, it's long gone ss I took it to a watchmaker in the mid 80's and he said it wasn't worth fixing. I still kick myself over that.
Affordable Vintage: Citizen 52-0110 - Worn & Wound

I console myself with this which stylistically is very similar.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kev161 said:


> Aidan Gallagher
> View attachment 15852000
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly, his father recently had an on-line stoush with Anthony Farrer/TPG or Travis pulling guys. Travis tried to rip off his son by promising him a Rolex if he could endorse TPG, and Travis treated the kid abysmally, by ignoring him and refusing to honour his promise, not realising who he is. He thought Aidan was just an influencer and didn't realise that he's one of the stars of the Umbrella Academy. Great show by the way. 

Not sure of the outcome but it comprises some of the litany of complaints about TPG.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Let me turn this around.
Who is wearing this Seiko and what movie?


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Let me turn this around.
> Who is wearing this Seiko and what movie?
> 
> View attachment 16623064


Ferris Bueller?


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

watchersam said:


> Ferris Bueller?


No.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Captain Benjamin Willard


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Let me turn this around.
> Who is wearing this Seiko and what movie?
> 
> View attachment 16623064


Nick Of Time Johnny Depp


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Seiko UFO worn by Jean-Paul Belmondo in Le Magnifique.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

krayzie said:


> Nick Of Time Johnny Depp


Correct. You reversed image searched, didn't you?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Correct. You reversed image searched, didn't you?


Of course lmao!


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

One more..
Which actress and movie?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Let me turn this around.
> Who is wearing this Seiko and what movie?
> 
> View attachment 16623064


Johnny Depp, Nick of Time.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

krayzie said:


> Nick Of Time Johnny Depp


Sorry you win, I posted after you.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Correct. You reversed image searched, didn't you?


I actually watched it and enjoyed it, Christopher Walken was at his sinister best, and Depp's character was sympathetic.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Pete26 said:


> Interestingly, his father recently had an on-line stoush with Anthony Farrer/TPG or Travis pulling guys. Travis tried to rip off his son by promising him a Rolex if he could endorse TPG, and Travis treated the kid abysmally, by ignoring him and refusing to honour his promise, not realising who he is. He thought Aidan was just an influencer and didn't realise that he's one of the stars of the Umbrella Academy. Great show by the way.
> 
> Not sure of the outcome but it comprises some of the litany of complaints about TPG.


Interesting, I had to look it up.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Lots of turtles and SKX's. Hoping to see a Monster or Alpinist.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Kate Bush


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Chapman To


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Kyle Defoor


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Call me old fashioned— but for more than half of these_ celebrities_ on this thread, I had to Google who they were (especially the under 30ish ones)


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

composer said:


> Call me old fashioned— but for more than half of these_ celebrities_ on this thread, I had to Google who they were (especially the under 30ish ones)


LOL.. you're not old fashioned, just "old." I'm in the same boat and don't know a bunch of these people. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cobia said:


> My pleasure mate, just found a few of these pics while searching for vintage seiko divers, thought id make the thread.
> Hope youre well Art.
> 
> View attachment 12955921
> ...


Sorry to resurrect an older thread, But I was talking to a guy on FB and he reckons his Seiko TV Watch that Bond wears at the end of the movie still works.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

krayzie said:


> Chapman To


Is that a GS?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Is that a GS?


Yea double logo GS Auto GMT IIRC from one of his older videos.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cobia said:


> As i was saying, all the cool cats wear seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15359063


A bit late, but surprising new info has come out about Bruce Lee's Seiko. Research indicates that it is a Hong Kong version and Bruce's mother visited him with a list of items, including a watch. It has been theorised that the watch is Bruce Lee's famous Speedtimer and was gifted by his mother in 1969/70.

He gave away the UG to his friend because he took to wearing the Seiko exclusively.


----------

